# 2nd post from a noob ... What species is this?



## Greg Richards (Sep 20, 2006)

I caught him last night (I think its a him) ...


----------



## wuwu (Sep 20, 2006)

he's a male for sure. as for what species, i think it's either a mediterranean mantid or carolina mantid.


----------



## Greg Richards (Sep 20, 2006)

WAZZABI!!! .. .another southern cali guy!!! ... I didnt think mantids were native to us here in cali, less even here in the desert


----------



## Clobro (Sep 20, 2006)

^wow.. I think thats the Mantid i found that i posted about.. and i live up here in cold canada.. ahaha.. anyway I'll update my post with pics and compare them


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2006)

It's male for sure but I don't know what it is! Somebody will be along that can identify.


----------



## Christian (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi.

If the hindwings are not colored, it's a_ Stagmomantis_ species.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Greg, there is a good chance that it is Stagmomantis Californica which is common native species in Southern California. Beautiful pic and nice looking mantis. Also see the following link

http://bugguide.net/node/view/7985/bgimage


----------



## Greg Richards (Sep 21, 2006)

> Hi Greg, there is a good chance that it is Stagmomantis Californica which is common native species in Southern California. Beautiful pic and nice looking mantis. Also see the following linkhttp://bugguide.net/node/view/7985/bgimage


Wow ... i think that is my Zorak! ... Looks just like him ... thanks guys!!!


----------



## clemsonfight (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw one identical to that one here in South Carolina, and figured it was just a Carolina mantis


----------



## francisco (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello all,

I agree with Christian and Yen S californica.

Nice pics.

FT

LA area


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 21, 2006)

I am pretty shure it is not a carolina...as for california I have never seen one.


----------



## clemsonfight (Sep 22, 2006)

> I am pretty shure it is not a carolina...as for california I have never seen one.


Yeah I guess its not a Carolina, but I saw one just like it here. I'm pretty sure Californias are not native here......my University does have a large entomology department and I saw him on campus though....so maybe he escaped the lab :wink:


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 22, 2006)

i thought that carolina and california were the same species of mantis jsut diferent common names for it :?:


----------



## Christian (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi.

There are several species of_ Stagmomantis_ in the US, as _S. carolina, S. limbata, S. californica, S. floridensis_, and _S. gracilipes_ (I have never seen any of these last two ones).

Regards,

Christian


----------

